# How does he get re-elected??



## owls84 (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/politics/100410-newspaper:-perry-donors-benefited-from-tech-fund



> State Sen. Florence Shapiro, R-Plano, sponsored the bill that created the technology fund in 2005. She said that she would be willing to eliminate the governor, lieutenant governor and House speaker from the decision-making process if the grant-awarding process had become tainted by political associations.
> 
> "It would be preferable to getting rid of the program as a result of what is being uncovered," she told The News.
> 
> ...



Are Texans really that narrow minded? I mean how many of these stories have to come out before we decide to do something?

Do you think that if he was still a Democrat and the same exact thing was going on would he be given the free pass he has been getting for years? 

I ask because we have had story after story where Perry has just done borderline illegal things but it has all be swept under the rug. Take the shots in teen girls, the toll roads, the mishandling of state funded grants? If the administration in Washington did this stuff there would be a lynch mob. Why the double standard?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 5, 2010)

About the only answer I can think of is that maybe he turns out the dead.  4 years ago, I was hoping the Strayhorn would beat him, but when she decided to run as Independent, that sunk her.  I really liked her when she was Comptroller and have gotten to meet her in person.  Her self-discribed "fiesty grandma" image was pretty accurate.  She did make a stink of Rick.  If she had faced off against him in the primaries like Kay Bailey did this year, I think Strayhorn could have beat him.  Until then, Slick Rick will continue in Austin.  

I do know there is a lot of big money and power behind him, and he is as crooked as the day is long.  IMHO, he has been the worst thing for Texas for a long time.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 5, 2010)

We will continue this exercise in mental masturbation (of holding our nose whilst pulling the lever) as long as we have charlatans and imposters posing as leaders. This will continue until we stand up against the Gerrymandering of voting districts in order to retain incumbency. I always have to ask myself before voting; whatâ€™s best for Texas, my neighbour, my family and then myself.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 5, 2010)

Traveling Man said:


> I always have to ask myself before voting; whatâ€™s best for Texas, my neighbour, my family and then myself.



If only more people asked themselves the same question my Brother.


----------



## JTM (Oct 5, 2010)

we tried our best to get Medina in there.


----------



## ctp2nd (Oct 5, 2010)

Perry did sign the bill exempting Masonic lodges from property taxes.  For that, he gets my vote, again.

I do like how well Texas as a whole has been during his tenure, but there have been more than a few instances of questionable decision making.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 5, 2010)

ctp2nd said:


> Perry did sign the bill exempting Masonic lodges from property taxes.  For that, he gets my vote, again.
> 
> I do like how well Texas as a whole has been during his tenure, but there have been more than a few instances of questionable decision making.



But was this because of Perry or just the State not having a State Income Tax and businesses taking advantage of it? I am saying right place at the right time. I think Texas is great but could be better if we had a true leader. I don't know that any candidates as of now are the answer but I don't like the corruption in Austin right now. 

On a side note I am still waiting to see if the exemption is a blessing or a curse. I wonder if the focus of "proving" charity may cause Lodges to see the original meaning of Charity and begin to do charitable acts to get credit. With cities all over the state having short falls I almost feel that Lodges should be paying taxes to help. In Fort Worth alone they were going to shut down 3 libraries and I wonder what would happen if the Temple becomes exempt. A major problem is NO ONE knows what is going to be required to satisfy the law that was signed. Many think the money going to taxes should go to charity and some think only some. There is no hard number. I think the true test will be in a few years.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 5, 2010)

The Governor in Texas is a puppet on a string. In this state, the Lieutenant Governor holds the power.


----------



## Joe@austin12 (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't even get me started on what Perry has done to education in Texas. The head of TEA is an old college friend of Perry's. He's bankrupt 2 different companies, and never taught a day in his life, but sure, let's put him in charge of the education system in Texas!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Joe@austin12 said:


> Don't even get me started on what Perry has done to education in Texas. The head of TEA is an old college friend of Perry's. He's bankrupt 2 different companies, and never taught a day in his life, but sure, let's put him in charge of the education system in Texas!


 
That's my point. It seems like everyone you talk to can't stand him and agrees he as crooked as Quasimoto's back but election after election he wins by a landslide. It is frustrating to see people vote just because he has an (R) next to his name. Little do most of those people know just a few years ago that (R) was a (D). I personally don't think it should matter but this is the only reason I can think of that he keeps getting elected.


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

Money takes you places.  He's embedded himself in many multi million dollar companies, has friends in VERY high places, and knows how to pull strings when he needs to.  He's a politicians politician.  He knows where to go and when to go there.  But, as I usually say, year after year, years after years, we're stuck picking the least of two evils.  There is never a stand up politician that screams morals and betterment of his jurisdiction.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2010)

mark! said:


> But, as I usually say, year after year, years after years, we're stuck picking the least of two evils.


 
Amen! To me, Perry is the pick of a poor litter. Same thing happened last time, & the time before, &...   :sad:


----------



## owls84 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/yahoolatestnews/stories/101310dntexperry.27141d3.html


----------

